# building a new knife set



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

so my car got broken into and one of the things that was taken was my knife bag out of the trunk. so i have to get new knives. ill start by staying that i really like how MAC knives feel im my hand and how they keep there edge when im busy i dont have to reach for a steal hardly ever.

this is what im thinking to get started and should keep me for a while.

*chef knife*- MAC knife MTH-80 - Professional Series 8" Chef's Knife with dimples, its what i had before and i miss it.

http://www.macknife.com/kitchen/pro...ies-8q-chefs-knife-with-dimples.html?vmcchk=1

*Boning knife*- MAC Knife PB-60 - Chef Series 6" Boning Knife, curved

http://www.macknife.com/kitchen/pro...pb-60-chef-series-6q-boning-knife-curved.html

*meat slicer*- MAC knife BS-90 - Chef Series 9" Bread/Roast Slicer

http://www.macknife.comHB-40 - Chef Series 4" Paring Knife/kitchen/products-by-series/chef-series/49-bs-90-chef-series-9q-breadroast-slicer.html

*Paring knife*- MAC knife HB-40 - Chef Series 4" Paring Knife

http://www.macknife.com/kitchen/pro...ies/11-hb-40-chef-series-4q-paring-knife.html

*Bread knife*- Wusthof 7-in. Offset Bread Knife, Gourmet

http://www.knifecenter.com/item/WU41217/Wusthof-Gourmet-7-inch-Offset-Handle-Bread-Knife

*Ceramic honing rod* - Messermeister 10-in. Ceramic Sharpening Rod

*steal*- Commercial Sharpening Steel

i also got a few peelers and i have a micoplane

*knife bag *- Wusthof 8-pocket Knife Roll

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/wusthof/knife-roll-p1142

this comes to just under *$400* i was thinking i was going to have to spend more then that too.

ill miss not having 2 chef knives.this 10.5 global was my 2nd knife but i used my MAC 80% of the time.

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/global/heavyweight-chefs-knife-p11077 but that will be something ill have to save up for some other time i I'm trying to do this in a way i don't break the bank, the knives weren't the only things i have to replace.

any suggestions or concerns about any of these ill most likely order these by the end of the week, let me know what you think


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I won't knock those knives but I do think they're pretty overpriced.  MAC are middle of the road knives at top shelf prices.  You'd be better off heading over to ChefKnivesToGo and looking at what they have.  Tojiro makes very good stuff and it's a lot cheaper than MAC.  JCK also has some great deals on Kagayaki CarboNext, and I'd pick them over MAC any day.  Various forums also have a lot of good used stuff available.


----------



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

im getting 20% off on the MAC so its not that bad


----------



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

the chef knife boning knife slicer and paring knife im getting for $270 and i can pick up so i don't have to deal with shipping because they have a store close.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

If you're happy with them that is all that matters.

Personally I'd be looking for a lot more quality for that kind of money.


----------



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

what other brands would you look at? ill check them out


----------



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

been reading about the CarboNext you might have changed my mind from the Mac Pro, do you think this will fit into my hand the same way the MAC would? there isn't really any were around here that i could try them out. they dont have the 8in in stock but ill see if i can find it.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

... you should be using a pinch grip, the handle is pretty much irrelevant as long as it doesn't have any sharp edges. 

Honestly I wouldn't go for an 8" Chef Knife or you'll be Karate-Chopping anything larger than a grapefruit.

Also unless you do a ton of boning or tourne... I'd skip the boning and paring knife - get a larger utility knife that can do either one.  

Saves space and money (you could also then get a much better quality petty ~150mm)

Don't get a steel - get a ceramic idahone... light-years better.


----------



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

i was planning on getting both the ceramic and the steal. i had a 10.5 global and it was just to big. maybe ill get the carbonext 9.4 

i might skip the paring but i do like having a boning knife around. 

now i have heard that some japanies knives dont come with an edge is that something i would have to deal with with the carbonext? i do have a good wetstone if i have to put an edge on it i will but just good to know


----------



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

MichaelGA said:


> ... you should be using a pinch grip, the handle is pretty much irrelevant as long as it doesn't have any sharp edges.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't go for an 8" Chef Knife or you'll be Karate-Chopping anything larger than a grapefruit.
> 
> ...


i do use the pinch grip but i have found some knives to be uncomfortable for me like Shun, they just are to small for my hands,


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

In a pinch grip it shouldn't really matter.  I can adapt to almost any handle, although some I like more than others.  Looking at your links the cheaper stamped ones look like decent deals.  I'm a big CarboNext fan; I own several and have sharpened at least half a dozen for other people.  They take a really nice edge and edge retention is excellent.  They're very close to high carbon without the maintenance issues.

As for other brands/knives you might want to bop over to the Kitchen Knife Review section a ways down the page.  Lots of stuff about knives there.


----------



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

yes i can adapt to any handle too,  but their are ones that are more comfortable for different people and if you don't have to use one that is uncomfortable i would rather not buy that, different knifes fit different peoples hands better


----------



## avm221 (Feb 5, 2007)

well i ordered my set, waiting for the cobonext 210 to come in been emailing with the retailer should be in by the end of the month


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice!  I really love that knife.  I'm more of a 240 guy but the 210 should be nice, too.


----------



## cheftomlangdon (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.kataba.co.uk


----------



## cheftomlangdon (Feb 20, 2014)

I used to have a thing against Japanese knifes. Don't know why I guess I'm just a bit if a traditionalist. But having bought one of these European style knifes made by a Japanese master, u was hooked!

http://www.kataba.co.uk


----------

